# Looking for Breeder in NY (Western)



## jpmilligan (Mar 10, 2015)

My wife and I have just begun researching the GSD... I didn't realize how much I didn't know until I found this forum!

I had a white GSD that was a rescue when I was growing up, but the poor guy had all sorts of problems. We would like to find a reputable breeder that others have had success with. 

He/she would be a be a companion pup, with a good temperament for a family. We like the reddish/brown sable, not too black. We don't really care if it has some crazy pedigree, just want good temperament and a healthy history. We are looking to get it this spring or summer.. I am finding that they sell out very quickly.

I have searched online a bunch, but you really can't tell much by their terrible websites. We are from Rochester but would be okay with traveling for the right pup. We appreciate your advice. Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sending a PM


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Have you looked at Vom Eisenraben German Shepherds? They breed working line and are located near Buffalo. They have a litter right now that I am, hopefully, getting a male from. Last I knew they did have a few pups still available and they are all sables.

Vom Eisenraben


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Also sending you a PM.


----------



## jpmilligan (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your quick responses and advice, it has been very helpful so far! I have contacted several of the breeders and am excited to see where this will go. Again I am very grateful! I will keep you all updated with the latest news.


----------



## MonsterMorgan (Jul 16, 2014)

I live in buffalo and I drove out to this place in PA Hollow Hills vom hohlen Hügel German Shepherd Dogs. It was a hike but worth it. I am not sure about the other breeders but these dogs are all from schutzhund lines so you know the hips and elbows have been tested going all the way back through each side of each parent. She is professional breeder with a degree in biology she knows her stuff.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beth doesn't have any puppies right now. But I do like her dogs that I've met and I really like her and what she has to say on the breed and breeding.


----------



## jpmilligan (Mar 10, 2015)

So maybe I should have asked this in OP. I am finding that pups are going for around $1800-2000. Now I understand why, and it's not that I don't think that they worth that much... but we are just unable to swing that. So the question is: Are there any good health and temperament pups for less, maybe just not the creme of the crop? Or am I learning that the purebred GSD is just not for me right now? What do you think?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wait and save up then


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How about a rescue? You have Big Dogs, Big Hearts right in your back yard.


----------



## jpmilligan (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes, I agree with both of you. We have always rescued dogs and have had pretty good success. We just figured we would look into what it would take to get a purebred. I think at this point in our lives a rescue makes the most sense, plus we do love the idea of redemption! Really appreciate all your point of view. This has been very educational!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You can absolutely get a nice purebred dog through rescue.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

You can also contact some of those breeders and see if they have any dogs they have retired or have washed from their breeding program. Sometimes those dogs will be sold for less than the 8 week old puppy price.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey, I'm from Rochester. Have to check with my friend and see if her bitch is pregnant.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Got a wonderful dog from rescue-Glad that you are rescuing!!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Check out Brock....just in:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/German-Shepherd-Rescue-of-Central-New-York/219404084801401


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

martemchik said:


> You can also contact some of those breeders and see if they have any dogs they have retired or have washed from their breeding program. Sometimes those dogs will be sold for less than the 8 week old puppy price.


usually a dog with some training will go for a higher price than a baby pup...keeping back a pup to grow out usually adds to the value, even if it isn't chosen for the breeders program. retired dogs should be placed with very little to no cost to the new home...and the new home should feel honored to be chosen, if it is a responsible breeder the retiree is coming from


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> Beth doesn't have any puppies right now. But I do like her dogs that I've met and I really like her and what she has to say on the breed and breeding.


I'm sure your recommendations have been great. 

Funny that you know Beth. Beth is really terrific, one of the smartest people that I have ever met. If you talk to her, tell her that I said hello.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll do that Jim! She's giving me handling lessons for Seger. Super lady.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> I'll do that Jim! She's giving me handling lessons for Seger. Super lady.



Awesome! I handled some dogs for her in a few SV type shows, some regional and one Sieger Show. I think the last time was the USA Sieger Show in Charlottesville, VA in 2000. I used to go to her place to work her dogs periodically. She knows her stuff.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice to know! Can I talk you into handling Seger for his show rating?!!!!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> Nice to know! Can I talk you into handling Seger for his show rating?!!!!


Quite possibly.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would seriously be thrilled. There are two I'm looking at, both in June.

And btw...Happy Birthday Uncle Boomer!!!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> I would seriously be thrilled. There are two I'm looking at, both in June.
> 
> And btw...Happy Birthday Uncle Boomer!!!


Ha! Thanks for the B'day wishes for Boomer! 

How did you know he turned 9 today? I'm impressed.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Facebook!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday Boomer....I did see that on facebook as well.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

dawnandjr said:


> Happy Birthday Boomer....I did see that on facebook as well.


Thank You!


----------

